# New to diving!



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok i just got certified not to long ago and i love it. Without soundinding like a pudd i was wonder what precautions i should take for sharks? When i did my cert. dives at the old pensacola peir it never entered my mind. After reading many of the post it has made me think. I will be spearfishing so i understand that will add a new element to the game. Is there a need to carry a bangstick or am i just over thinking this? I think that i have done some really cool things in life but still none of that compares to letting the air out of your b/c and dropping blow the surface! Any imput welcome! thanks guys!


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

just go. either the sharks are there or they aren't. carry a lift bag with you while spearfishing, if the sharks roll in, shoot your fish to the surface, cock your gun, have knife ready to cut the shock cord when you shoot his face off. $60 shaft vs $400 gun is a no brainer. oh yeah WHEN YOU SEE A SHARK, QUIT SHOOTING FISH, unless of course its a tournament, then pump up your balls and listen to you heart beat in you regulator. 

i have only had them get really agressive w/me once, shit happens. never know, you might shoot them and stone em' dead then you would have an awsome post in the spearfishing section of the forum

cheers

safe diving


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't worry too much about the sharks. When my girlfriend moved here recently, she said, "I want to see a shark!"

I said, "Keep diving with us, and you will!" When spearfishing, it's not uncommon for them to come around. As Sean said, a lift bag is a Wonderful thing.

Here's how the second dive went yesterday:

We circle the spot and think we have marked it well. We drop anchor. Bad drop... there's something wrong with the bottom machine, maybe the transducer's out of whack. Lisa and I have to swim quite a ways in poor visibility to find the wreck, and Isuspect there's NO way we're going to find that line again in the poor vis.

We do our dive, she sees some cool stuff on the wreck, I shoot some decent snapper, then Mr. Bull shows up. We were about 15' off the bottom, right next to the barge. He swam directly below us right above the sand. A big one! One of the bigger bulls I've seen. 

I looked to Lisa, ask if she's ok. She gives the 'ok' signal. Then I signal, "did you see the shark? She did not. I let her know that I'd seen him twice. I shot a couple more fish, but was unsuccessful in getting them... the shots were poorly placed and they pulled off.

Finally, it's time to go. We're both approaching 1000psi. We leave the wreck to find the line. I tell her "I'll look for the line, you watch for the shark." A couple times, she got my attention to let me know the shark was still around. Now, it's obvious that we're not going to find the line, the shark is not going to go away, and we're both a little under 1000psi. Time for the bag!

I deployed the lift bag. I clipped my stringer to it, then I clipped my reel to it. Just two exhales into the bag and it's ready to go. When the bag popped the surface about 50 yards off the stbd bow, the guys in the boat knew that we were off the wreck and doing an ascent under the bag. They pulled anchor and circled the lift bag until we finished our ascent. Once the dead fish were away from uswe never saw the shark again. 

Lots of guys carry powerheads to fend off the sharks, and that's fine. I have no problem with that. But, if you're new to diving, and new to spearfishing, I wouldn't recommend it. I'd recommend you get a little more experience before going the powerhead route. I haven't carried one, ever, but I'm considering getting one. So far though, the lift bag has worked fine... get the fish away from you and the shark will leave you alone.

Felix


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey guys thanks for the insight! Both of you guys said what i pretty much figured you would say but it is always good to hear it from a couple of seasoned vets! Thank you both for your time and if i can ever help either of you just let me know! Thanks again and stay safe!!!


----------

